# Troybilt vs Husqvarna



## mrelmo (Jan 15, 2012)

I have a 8hp troybilt that I did the impeller mod which helped, however this week my neighbor has a 5hp husqvarna that throws the snow 50% further I am very impressed with his machine. I can only think the ratio for the pulley on the impeller is the difference, has anyone ever compared the pulley ratios on blowers?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Pulley ratios and resultant impeller tip speed, combined with an impeller seal can make a big difference.

We all seem to be anamored with throwing distance but in most cases it is not that important.


----------



## Cidecar2 (19 d ago)

Might actually be a 3 stage with a steped-up impeller ratio


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

my 521 Toros blow snow almost as far as my Toro Powerthro 824 the real difference is the 824 moves a lot more snow due to it having a larger opening leading to the chute. all of them have an impeller kit


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

Cidecar2 said:


> Might actually be a 3 stage with a steped-up impeller ratio


Husqvarna doesn't make a 3 stage. That's an MTD/Cub Cadet gimick.


----------

